

Show HN: AliceToBob - share files/text securely with friends - hellonoam
https://www.alicetobob.com

======
kjhughes
Challenge: Why would users trust you with sensitive information?

I don't believe "Hilla Zino" really said "Now I can keep my affair secret" to
you.

Why separate "contact" and "feedback" links?

Typo: "More Securiry Options" on page <https://www.alicetobob.com/create>

Love the domain name.

~~~
hellonoam
Typo fixed.

Trust is a challenge, I might just open source it. Although that doesn't
guarantee that people will trust the website.

Separate links since they're for different purposes

I like the domain as well!

